# G grisea



## francisco (Mar 3, 2007)

HEllo ALl,

YEn congrats.

G grisea is a really nice specie tu raise.

I loved mine.

I was able to keep them for two generations.

My nymphs were kept together in a wide mouth plastic jar, with lots of sticks and pieces of bark as well as moss.

I used to keep peatmoss on the bottom for humidity and sprayed only 2 times a week.

I was feeding mine mainly Drosophila. But the bottom had a very good culture of springtails, king of small but I guess they ate them at L1.

I kept them togheter until L3, then I place each one in individual cups similar conditions.

I sold and gave away most of them and I kept only enough for me to raise a 2nd generation.

The adult female laid a total of 9 oothecae, of wich I only kept 2, the rest I send to Europe to some friends in GErmany and some others I traded for other species.

The first and 2nd ooth hatched out about 40-50 nymphs.

MAting them was really easy, female was very receptive and male did not hesitated at all.

female did not showed any sign of agresion towards the male before or after mating.

I hope these info helps Yen and any other person rearing similar species.

Regards to all

FT


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool good luck


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info FT, that will help. Instead of using peat moss, i am using lot of raffia at the bottom, and spray once a day. they are taking D&gt; Hydei without problem too but ignore firebrate on the other cage. Mainly because firebrate do not move very often and hiding underneath towel paper most of the time. They do resemble tree bark even at L1, nice camouflage, would be difficult to spot them in the wild.


----------

